# Dropped in 50 feeders



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

I dropped in 50 small feeders, about 2-3 inches. My reds took out about half of them pretty fast, within the first couple of hours... but that was 2 days ago and they don't seem interested in the rest of the feeders. Will they eventually get eaten? I've been feeding them about 2-3 times a week (before I got the feeders) a combination of shrimp and beef liver.

The sizes of the reds are in my signature.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i ve noticed this too in the ppast.. ont time i got 6 dozen, and half were still alive 10 days later. wierd if you ask me.

they ll dissaper soon enough though


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah they will all get eaten, I had a dozen feeders that mine would eat at night, one or two at a time. Your lucky that your pirahna didnt waste them, if mine gets that much food, they will leave the heads laying on the bottom!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea feeding them feeders in the first place is not good............but feeding them that much at a time is not coo either.........they dont really care and start chomping ish and leaving alotta parts around.........







...........waste a no no no...........but yea try getting a 10gallon and feed them one at a time............more exciting seeing them get crazy..........on juss one


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

they will get eaten. I put in about 50 feeders once and once my piranhas ate about half and once they got full they spent the night killing most of the others. With in 3 days they were all gone.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

yea mine did that too but now wut i do when i feed feeders is put less at a time
like ill add feeders only when they eat all of the ones i put erlier


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> yea feeding them feeders in the first place is not good............but feeding them that much at a time is not coo either.........they dont really care and start chomping ish and leaving alotta parts around.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well i just got 50 because I was using my debit card and there was a 5 dollar limit, plus my P's are pretty big and when they eat the feeders there really isn't much left.. they literally swallow most of them up. Next time I decide to feed them feeders i'll got for a couple large ones instead of bunch of smaller ones. thanks for the advice


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

well with that five dollars go buy a big ass anything fish...........sometimes i find 8in koi's like for 6 dollar............or go to one of those asian stores and buy a tilipia..........or buy one of those big ass oscar that no one wants and feed them to your p's







...............damn i'm gonna get some ish for this reply...........lol...............i did it............if you wanna see some action that's what you should do...........but juss to save money feed them fish filets or dried foods also easier cleanup:thumbup:


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

yeah...they will get eaten for sure....
Just give them some time...
Mine seem to get bored of them if over fed feeders..
I have had feeders grow into full size goldfish...after 6 months...all of a sudden...bye bye gf...
Later...Str8


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My consern would be overloading the bioload of your filtration.

"moved"


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

I would get a feeder tank if I were you so you don't put all that stress on your tanks filtration. That many goldfish make a huge mess and aren't always good for the tank. Find out how many they will eat at one time and just throw that many in. Keep the rest in a 10 gall for later. The ten can also be used as a hospital tank or whatever else you might need in an emergency.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

marko78 said:


> I would get a feeder tank if I were you so you don't put all that stress on your tanks filtration. That many goldfish make a huge mess and aren't always good for the tank. Find out how many they will eat at one time and just throw that many in. Keep the rest in a 10 gall for later. The ten can also be used as a hospital tank or whatever else you might need in an emergency.


 I have 2 emperor 400's running on my 75gallon, is that enough for the 4 Piranha and 20 small feeders (roughly all 2 inches)


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

remember ps don't need to eat a ton of food everyday. they will get rid of them eventually but like gg said, the bioload on your filter is gonna get high


----------

